# How To Clean Yeast Scum From Inside Glass Carboys



## Pumpy (16/1/05)

The old hands may do this but if you are trying to bend that stupid bottle brush in such a position to clean the yeast scum that stick to the the top of your 23 litre glass carboys secondary fermenters ( if you use them ) .

the best way is to put a couple of table spoonsful of ' river sand' and some water in the carboy and swish it around .

I works like liquid sandpaper and removes the dried scum .

works for cleaning old beer bottles too .

 Pumpy


----------



## Gulf Brewery (16/1/05)

Pumpy

2 easier ways. 
1. Napisan - let it soak overnight and it cleans wonderfully
2. Get a brush that has a right angle piece at the bottom. Gaganis Brothers in Adelaide sells them.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## timmy (16/1/05)

The sand may work but after a while could bring some scratches for bugs to hide. 
I'm with pedro, the napisan is the go.


----------



## Pumpy (16/1/05)

Does sand scratch glass Timmy ?

Pumpy


----------



## timmy (16/1/05)

yep, it sure does. Glass is basically just sand with a hint of silicone.

On a brinnel scale you'll find glas is just a tiny bit harder than sand.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (17/1/05)

I now have 10 & 25 litre demijohns, which are working out great. There is something special about watching the yeasties at work through clear glass.

To clean them, I have a 50cm length of fine aluminium chain, which I knot around a plastic scourer and stuff into the bottle, then add a bit of water and shake well for a few minutes. You can see which areas have not been got, and angle the bottle to concentrate on them. Then rinse well, pull the scourer out by the end of the chain and sterilise with Napisan or whatever.
Similar to Pumpy's sand method, I guess, or at least the same principle.
The chain doesn't scratch the glass, nor does the scourer.


----------



## Doc (17/1/05)

If you want to clean it real fast, build yourself something similar to a Turbo Scrubber
I'd get one of those paint stirrers with the propeller on the end (which I actually use when mashing in) and attach some lightweight material to it as in the Turbo Scrubber product.
Attach to a drill and go for it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Backlane Brewery (17/1/05)

Hoorah, someone's invented the motorised dishcloth!  

I like that phrase "Mexican carboy", elsewhere on the site, it sounds, dunno, all exotic.


----------



## Justin (17/1/05)

A bleach/water mix and a soak chews through deposits easily as well. On overnight soak and 99% of it falls off by morning on it's own accord. The secret is to wash up/soak straight after you emply the fermenter, if it dries it'll be a lot harder to remove.

JD


----------



## Pumpy (17/1/05)

BB the ally chain sounds good and dont have any sandy bits left in the carboy ,I like the glass I like to see whats going on .

Pumpy


----------



## NRB (17/1/05)

After reading this, I'm wondering whether diatomaceous earth could be used instead of sand. It's less abrasive.


----------



## Chatty (17/1/05)

The yellow bit on the scrubber looks like a chamois - am I close Doc?

Chatty


----------



## Doc (17/1/05)

Chatty said:


> The yellow bit on the scrubber looks like a chamois - am I close Doc?


 Yep, looks like that to me too.

Doc


----------



## kungy (18/1/05)

For some unknown reason i was thinking that if you needed to scrub a carboy, you could use dried rice. It would be softer than sand wouldn't it

Just a thought

Will


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/1/05)

Pedro said:


> 1. Napisan - let it soak overnight and it cleans wonderfully


 I think I need to repeat this.

You fill it with water, a cap ful of napisan, leave for a day and it just washes clean the next day. No sand, no abrasion, no risk.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Pumpy (18/1/05)

OK thanks Guys I will fill it up with water and put some napisan in no more sand .

I liked swishing the sand around in the carboy never mind 

pumpy


----------



## johnno (18/1/05)

I find that bleach gets rid of the scum ring in the fermenter if left overnight. Maybe that will work as well.

cheers 
johnno


----------



## pint of lager (18/1/05)

I have five glass carbouys, and napisan is the way to go. Easy, cheap and no scratches.


----------



## Pumpy (18/1/05)

OK thanks Guys I will fill it up with water and put some napisan in no more sand .

I liked swishing the sand around in the carboy never mind 

pumpy


----------



## slimy frog (23/1/05)

I thought this might interest those DIYers. looks pretty easy.

SF


----------



## slimy frog (23/1/05)

oops forgot the link. Here it is:

http://sdcollins.home.mindspring.com/CarboyWasher.html

SF


----------



## Pumpy (23/1/05)

How cools that Slimy Frog.

Pumpy


----------

